# Awesome Babes



## Awesomemark (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Bet she's a crap shag though :wink:


----------



## Awesomemark (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## Awesomemark (Feb 16, 2006)

Something tells me she's not...lol


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jbell said:


> Bet she's a crap shag though :wink:


She was ok but Jesus did she complain about the crumbs from my cheese sandwich in the bed, did my head in.


----------



## Awesomemark (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

interesting, so do you get them for a night free with every service??


----------



## Awesomemark (Feb 16, 2006)

Not sure if i could sort that one..lol


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Awesomemark said:


> Not sure if i could sort that one..lol


 ok but u must get it if you do a service AND haldex oil????

maybe we can have a group buy???? :lol:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

TTej said:


> interesting, so do you get them for a night free with every service??


I feel a new twist on Vagcheck coming on!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TTej said:


> interesting, so do you get them for a night free with every service??


Tej oh Tej oh Tej, when WILL you learn, she be female, nothings free, you know that. Theres always a cost, its the nature of things.


----------



## jpmcbrien (Jan 26, 2005)

Bear in mind these words of wisdom which have never failed me.

_"No matter how good she looks now, somebody somewhere is sick of putting up with her shit."_


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Leg said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > interesting, so do you get them for a night free with every service??
> ...


i know the says if its got Tits or Tyres is gonna cost u lots of money..

but look at their legs.....LEG. im sure they could wrap round me a few times (and just incase u wonder im talking about the legs of the girls and NOT leg off the forum...altough he proabably wishes) lol


----------



## Awesomemark (Feb 16, 2006)

Wak said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > interesting, so do you get them for a night free with every service??
> ...


Now that i reckon I could work on...he he


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Stick with fat girls, you get a better breakfast! :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TTej said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > TTej said:
> ...


Legs Smegs, ive seen woman like that at shows, they have a penchant for laying on bonnets, just waxed mine and ill be damned if some dozy bint is gonna lie on it!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

GoingTTooFast said:


> Stick with fat girls, you get a better breakfast! :wink:


roflmao


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

*Awesome - taking tuning seriously *

:wink:


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

TTej said:


> maybe we can have a group buy???? :lol:


I wanna be first in the queue, certainly not doing seconds :?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

TTej said:


> maybe we can have a *grope* buy???? :lol:


You dirty old maaan.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Ikon66 said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > maybe we can have a group buy???? :lol:
> ...


I prefer 2nds, saves on all that damn foreplay


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Leg said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > TTej said:
> ...


LOL, just spilt water over the laptop! :lol:


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

TTej said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Ikon66 said:
> ...


Are you being serious or is it just a figure of speech?

I've lost count of the number of people I see on forums who say they've just spilt some sort of beverage on their keyboards!


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

jwball said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, just spilt water over the laptop! :lol:
> ...


Figure of speech. He wouldn't be laughing if he had, would he?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

He did, im hilarious, should be on telly.

However, theres a method in my madness, I own and run a laptop/keyboard repair company, drying out is our speciality!


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

i did, not loads, the laptops upside down now, doesnt look like its done any damage. im on the pc now.

What i need is one of those rollout keyboards, u can pour anything on them without effecting them.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TTej said:


> i did, not loads, the laptops upside down now, doesnt look like its done any damage. im on the pc now.
> 
> What i need is one of those rollout keyboards, u can poor anything on them without effecting them.


Or I could just stfu if that helps?


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

.... :lol: .... :wink:


----------



## BentleyJava (Apr 20, 2005)

Best post ever.


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

She wants me. Just doesn't know it yet.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

tj said:


> She wants me. Just doesn't know it yet.


how can she want u

Thats my Future Ex Wife your talking about


----------



## Awesomemark (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The guy you had working on my car last week looked nothing like that


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Awesomemark said:


>


Ahh, but can she make a good Sunday dinner with sugared parsnips and nice crispy Yorkshire puds eh, eh?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Leg said:


> Awesomemark said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Who cares I live on pies any way :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Awesomemark said:
> ...


Dont u be eating Was in pie or any other form, hes doin my lights


----------



## Awesomemark (Feb 16, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> The guy you had working on my car last week looked nothing like that


I reckon technicians looking like that could be the way forward......anyway by the way how is the suntan....lol


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Leg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Sorry Was that should be way


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

a lot nicer than the jbs girls :lol:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

How can you possibly have " AWESOME Taking Tuning seriously" ???

Where's the turbo's? where's the haldex's? wheres the suspension?

I mean do those girls know anything about BHP? I seriously doubt it!

:roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Wak said:


> I mean do those girls know anything about BHP? I seriously doubt it! :roll:


BHP ~ Bloody Huge Puppies?

I think they certainly do have a knowledge of that Wak! :wink:


----------



## ade2005 (Jan 2, 2005)

Well there ok I guess plensent enough on the eye  ,

But when your a ugly git you just settle for driving the TT :roll:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I'd like to see her demonstarting the power flex. :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Awesomemark said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > The guy you had working on my car last week looked nothing like that
> ...


It is all one colour now :lol:


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

i bet she she looks rough as a badgers a$$ in the morings though

Then again always get a cab and get out of there don't hang about for the morning coffee is my Moto

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

d


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

I wondered what my misses had been up to recently


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Very nice. do we have a close up of her bigend and bet she sounds like a turbo when she sucks.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Very nice. do we have a close up of her bigend and bet she sounds like a turbo when she sucks.


I wonder if she minds being piston?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Im happy to wax them both.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

can i recolate my DV to their cold side???


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I wonder if I could plug in my cable and interface with their 'vag' port...



Nick


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I wonder if she takes Direct Injection

Check out her chassis

Wow thats a helluva front grill

etc etc

just thought i would get a few out of the way ;-)


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

I wouldn't mind greasing her nipples!

No matter how good she looks, I bet you'd still have a problem with emissions though, especially in the mornings. :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Only if you overfilled her but I'm sure there would be some overspill release from her sump!! :wink:


----------



## Awesomemark (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## Awesomemark (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Awesomemark said:


>


I bet she gets "damper" than the others in that outfit :lol:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

To much make-up :wink:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Very shiny face.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Awesome are obviously making too much money to afford all of them.

Maybe you could save some money guys and get Dotti (Abi) to do it!!! :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Starting to look a bit rough now. Her in orange is too old for me too and im 36.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Leg said:


> Starting to look a bit rough now. Her in orange is too old for me too and im 36.


And the wife would kill you [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

last 2 pics are munters [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Mutton dressed as shepherds pie.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Starting to look a bit rough now. Her in orange is too old for me too and im 36.
> ...


She doesnt mind me shaggin around so long as they come home with me and do some ironing etc. I keep telling her to go pull a joiner cos ive got some work needs doing and cant be bothered but oh no, its all her her her selfish bl00dy attitude.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Leg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Did I say I was a joiner at one time worked for used to work for Yuills at one time


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Good, shes size 8, auburn/blonde hair and cute, how many hours labour is she worth?

I need 2 custom gates making and staining dark oak.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Dark oak, is that the tan the last two are using?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jbell said:


> Dark oak, is that the tan the last two are using?


Aye I printed it out and we took it outside and held it up where the gates will be and Wifey said yup, i like the old bird witht he dark oak tan so thats that sorted!


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

kwaTTro said:


> last 2 pics are munters [smiley=sick2.gif]


Always good for target practice! You would would'nt you? [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## joe_d32 (Apr 23, 2006)

if we do do a group by.....i am first!!!!! never fun going last!!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

As long as i get a go i dont mind where i am on the list. :twisted:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

threads gone full circle, but ill say it again, ill go sloppy seconds so some other bugger can do the foreplay crap


----------



## Awesomemark (Feb 16, 2006)

*Just to throw another cheeky shot in*


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

jbell said:


> Bet she's a crap shag though :wink:


Based on :? she will probably shag your brains out. :lol:

Hans.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Iceman said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > Bet she's a crap shag though :wink:
> ...


Could be fun finding out who is right


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

U wont get chance - the poor girl will catch her death of cold in that, her Mum would go potty


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Leg said:


> U wont get chance - the poor girl will catch her death of cold in that, her Mum would go potty


The worst she is going to get is a cold, and I would quite happily rub some vics vapour rub into that chest :wink:


----------



## joe_d32 (Apr 23, 2006)

tej.....was that not your bird i saw you with in your car?.........she was same standard as them girls......
!!!!


----------

